# Visit Visa conversion to Residence Visa



## MichelUSA (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello,
Please advise me if it is possible to convert my Visit Visa to Residence Visa in Dubai, without leaving and re-entering Dubai? If possible, then is there a fine to be paid?

Thanks.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

When I gave my passport in to get my residency visa they simply cancelled the visit visa on the passport and added the residency visa.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No, you don't need to leave the country anymore to change your visa status.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

When I got this done for my wife (she didn't leave the country) there was just a fee to be paid. I don't remember now, but I think it was between 200-500 Dhs


----------



## MichelUSA (Feb 16, 2011)

zin said:


> When I gave my passport in to get my residency visa they simply cancelled the visit visa on the passport and added the residency visa.


ZIN, Please advise me how long it took for you to get your Residency visa?. Thanx.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Think they say it takes upto 10-14 days. Which is about what it took to get mine.


----------

